# discipline for the younger students



## jasonearle (Aug 17, 2006)

does anyone have any advice on good ways to keep the younger, like 4-6 yr. olds, more disciplined.   it is definitely a challenge for us because we are starting out at a gymnastics studio.  we have the floor while the gymnastics girls are in their lietards working out on balance beams and such, and all of the younger kids that age right now are boys who get easily distracted.   What leverage could we create to keep them more focused?  any advice would be helpful!


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 17, 2006)

jasonearle said:
			
		

> does anyone have any advice on good ways to keep the younger, like 4-6 yr. olds, more disciplined. it is definitely a challenge for us because we are starting out at a gymnastics studio. we have the floor while the gymnastics girls are in their lietards working out on balance beams and such, and all of the younger kids that age right now are boys who get easily distracted. What leverage could we create to keep them more focused? any advice would be helpful!


 
Have them working a paddle drills and lso set up a maze or an obsitacle course for them to be running.
Terry


----------



## jasonearle (Aug 17, 2006)

I guess the main problem with their discipline is when they are standing in technique lines or any line to wait to do a techniqe or hit the paddle or whatever.   One student make poke another and then it sets of a chain reaction where they start horseplaying.   We've only taught 3 classes so far since we officialy started the business, so I know that it will get better with time but the parents often get frustrated as well when they see there kids horseplaying instead of paying attention.   its frustrating to us too.  then the transitions between certain activities as well, they start wrestling or poking each other as well.   I was very disciplined in my training, but I was an adult so I guess I don't have too much experience with keeping kids that young disciplined.


----------



## BrandiJo (Aug 17, 2006)

i havent ever put it into practice because i dont teach, but in the few PE classes i have taught, when we had any kind of line going where one or more students where waiting we had them streching, or sit ups or hopping or some other "mini" activity going on untill it was there turn at the main activity​


----------



## jasonearle (Aug 17, 2006)

that makes sense, to have them practicing something small while they are waiting.  If I tell them to do stances, they don't stay in it for long.  so maybe if they do a quick blocking set or something.  Thanks for the input!  keep it coming!


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 17, 2006)

Keep them moving, keep them having fun, and most importantly:  Keep them moving


----------



## matt.m (Aug 17, 2006)

I have kids do 5 pushups and tell them "I want to do Tae Kwon Do but you aren't letting me."


----------



## Hand Sword (Aug 17, 2006)

Considering the times, and culture..........How about first disciplining the parents. From my experiences, They are usually more immature than the kids.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If they have none ,they can't teach it to their kids.


----------



## pstarr (Aug 18, 2006)

When we ran kid's classes, it was high energy and go-go-go through most of the class...


----------



## KenpoSterre (Aug 18, 2006)

put them in leotards...literlly!(sp?) They might fovus better if they look like the girls. might not work though. just ignore what I jsut said. Have them do cartwheels to improve their muscles and stuff. Also if you have them walk across a balance beam and they find out it isnt as fun as it looks then they would stop paying attention. Also seperate the two kids who always make the trouble. Sit them out or make them do pushups when ever they horse around. Watch when ruckus apperas...if Bob and Jre are waiting  a turn to do a technique then seperate them and have them do the technique in the air. If Sally and Bob are arguing if girls are dumb inforce a rule of no talking about anything about m.a. I don't run a class so I am not the best person to ask.


----------



## jasonearle (Aug 18, 2006)

KenpoSterre said:
			
		

> put them in leotards...literlly!(sp?) They might fovus better if they look like the girls. might not work though. just ignore what I jsut said. Have them do cartwheels to improve their muscles and stuff. Also if you have them walk across a balance beam and they find out it isnt as fun as it looks then they would stop paying attention. Also seperate the two kids who always make the trouble. Sit them out or make them do pushups when ever they horse around. Watch when ruckus apperas...if Bob and Jre are waiting a turn to do a technique then seperate them and have them do the technique in the air. If Sally and Bob are arguing if girls are dumb inforce a rule of no talking about anything about m.a. I don't run a class so I am not the best person to ask.


 
LSHIF!  I may have to put them in leotards.  that would be funny to watch, although I think the parents wouldn't love it too much!  of course, if the parents get upset, I'll put them in leotards as well.  Get a whole "Major Payne" discipline thing going on.   its not really any 2 kids in particular.  1 person pokes another and then it starts a chain reaction.   We are going to be trying a few things to keep them from just waiting in line coming up and see what works.  I've had some good advice and comments to go on here so I appreciate any suggestions made!  Keep it coming if you have any more!


----------



## KenpoSterre (Aug 18, 2006)

you could invite and instructor to come but make him look like a totall thug. Dom't tell them the thug is a instructor. Have the thug attempt to attack a child but you come and rescue the child. Beat the crap out of the guy (make sure the guy has a cup and breastplate on They will be scared silly and won't make trouble. Make sure the parents know because if they interfere....


----------



## Kacey (Aug 18, 2006)

KenpoSterre said:
			
		

> you could invite and instructor to come but make him look like a totall thug. Dom't tell them the thug is a instructor. Have the thug attempt to attack a child but you come and rescue the child. Beat the crap out of the guy (make sure the guy has a cup and breastplate on They will be scared silly and won't make trouble. Make sure the parents know because if they interfere....


As much fun as this might be to contemplate, I would not suggest it.  I suspect that most, if not all, of your students would be pulled by their parents, and you run the risk of someone else (parent, student, or someone not related to your class) trying an attack in a fashion that leaves you no choice but to hurt them.

I have taught young kids in the past, although my current class has no students under 11.  The key to teaching small children is to keep them busy, so they don't have time to be bored, and therefore to lose their focus on you.  Change activities often, and make sure that those activities involve lots of movement and very little talk.  If you have information you want the kids to know (stances, techniques, patterns, knowledge, etc.), make a game of learning and repeating it, and as much as possible, have the students demonstrate it rather than say it.  Make games out of demonstrating techniques - relay races while performing kicks, target practice (hands or feet) using ping pong or foam balls (either trying to hit them across the room, or suspended from a string so they don't fly all over the place), etc.  Think about the games you played as a kid and modify them to make use of MA techniques instead of whatever they started as - for example, have the kids play tag, but require that the tagger use a specific technique or type of technique.

Also, make sure that the rules of the class are clear in advance - have them ready, in easy to understand language, in writing, to give to new students when they enroll, so that they (and more importantly, their parents) know what the expectations are - also post them, in large letters, somewhere in the facility where they can be easily seen during class.

For all ages, but especially young children, the key to controlling their behavior is consistency - the rules must always be the same, and they must always be enforced the same way.  At the same time, you need to make sure that the rules are realistic:  these are young kids, of course they will be distracted by activities going on in the rest of the room.  Perhaps you could work something out with the gymnastics class to use some of their equipment on occasion; that will take some of the mystery, and therefore the interest, out of watching others use it.  I have used gymnastics equipment in the past for teaching TKD - balance beams, for example, are a great way to teach stances, the mats under the equipment is great for teaching rolling and falling, and so on.

Kids can be a lot of work to teach - but also a lot of fun.  Let us know how it's going, and enjoy!


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 18, 2006)

Jason,

Knowing very well the building where you are now teaching and the layout of the place (it was my school's temporary home before), it will definitely be a challenge to instruct younger students.  There are literally too many distractions until they become used to this.  

What I will suggest is to allow no "down time" (especially as happens when students have to wait their turn, such as in technique lines).  Like the others upthread say, keep them on the go-go-go.  If you want to do techniques, pair them up to practice rather than in a line.  If you have more than one instructor available, do rotate small groups between instructors.  What Kacey suggested are very good.  Focus more on activities and having them follow you at the same time.  Don't just simply stand and give instructions.

If the gymnastics instructor is not using a specific equipment at the time, do some martial arts work on them.  It will minimize the attraction later.

At our former place on State street in Lehi, our building housed the gymnastics school, dance school, and the karate school.  We were all divided up by a wall though, so it was easier to handle than what is at your current location showing a wide open area.  We shared equipment whenever possible to take the mystery out for our younger students.  If you need more suggestions of what we did with the gymnastics equipment, let me know.

- Ceicei


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Aug 18, 2006)

I don't know if this will help, but here are several videos that give hints on how to keep kids focused and give games and drills for the dojo:

Eddie Deaz's Course Drills and Games: 
http://www.centuryfitness.com/webap...501&categoryId=10103&parent_category_rn=10008 

Kimber Hill's Obstacle Course Skills, Drills, and Games: 
http://www.centuryfitness.com/webap...501&categoryId=10103&parent_category_rn=10008 

Kristen Alexander's youth sparring and weapons drills: 
http://www.centuryfitness.com/ (& then search for her name) 

Scott Templeton's Dynamic Dojo Games Series Titles: 
http://www.centuryfitness.com/webap...501&categoryId=10103&parent_category_rn=10008 

Templton Kids BJJ Skills and Games: 
http://www.centuryfitness.com/webap...501&categoryId=10103&parent_category_rn=10008 

You may want to find out more info on Kimber Hill.  She seems to be on top of the game when it comes to teaching kids.

AoG


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Aug 18, 2006)

What you are describing is typical for that age group.  Constent reminders and reptition will make a difference but it takes time.  Remember you can't be hard core discipline with this age group.  You have to make it fun for them for they won't learn.  This age group gets bored quick so change things around often enough that they are not getting bored.


----------



## jasonearle (Aug 21, 2006)

thanks for all the advice so far.  I just haven't had too much experience teaching kids this young before so it is a new challenge and I want to beat it.   Its good practice for when my daughter gets to be that age too!  I think we're all on the same wavelength as far as just keeping them busy.   I'll try a few things this week and let you know how it goes.


----------



## Fionn McCool (Sep 19, 2006)

jasonearle said:


> does anyone have any advice on good ways to keep the younger, like 4-6 yr. olds, more disciplined. it is definitely a challenge for us because we are starting out at a gymnastics studio. we have the floor while the gymnastics girls are in their lietards working out on balance beams and such, and all of the younger kids that age right now are boys who get easily distracted. What leverage could we create to keep them more focused? any advice would be helpful!


 
Have them sit out and teach those paying attention, they'll come around.


----------



## donna (Sep 19, 2006)

Keep the lines short, maybe four or five per line then have the lines "compete" to see which one finishes first. This keeps them interested in what is happening as they encourage each other so their line "wins"


----------



## Carol (Sep 19, 2006)

I agree with what most of the others have said.  These are 4-6 year old boys, they are going to behave like...young boys.   The added distractions of the school aren't going to help.  So, keep them moving and keep them moving steadily.     Best of luck to you!  I hope everything works well!


----------



## jasonearle (Sep 19, 2006)

thanks for all the advice.  things have a gotten alot better now that they have gotten used to us and know what to expect.   I feel like we are getting alot more done with them.  some parents want that hardcore discipline for their little kids, which some of you know what I'm talking about, but we haven't had any significant problems with discipline for the last few weeks so we must be doing something a little better.


----------



## jenngibbs2000 (Sep 19, 2006)

You need to have realistic expectations for 4-6 year-old students.  They need constant movement.  Various training "stations" (kicking, punching, etc.) are a great way to keep all students engaged at the same time.  Rotate every 3 minutes or so. 

Also, my young students love to crawl through "pad" tunnels, 1/2 moon through cones, horse-stance jump in differrent directions on pads, practice techniques on dummies, etc.

If I need them to be perfectly still, I have them sit criss-cross applesauce, with their hands on their heads.  I know it sounds lame, but it works.  Also, the 6-year-old students may benefit from moving up to the next age group.  That age group seems to suddenly "grow up" when surrounded by older students, rather then descend to the preschool mentality of the younger students.

Hope it helps, Jenn


----------



## huntly_kickboxing (Dec 16, 2006)

Wow 4 to 6 year olds!!!! Your keen. Pressups when they play up, sit ups, burpees, group disapline when one plays up so the class is punsished for ones unruly behavior then the class will regulate the naughty ones, at the end of each session if they have been 'good' play a game of tag or dodgeball as a reward. its old fashion but if you dont instill disapline and self motivation to train at this tender age what will they be like in 5 years time??? Sorry for any spellling mistakes just down loading the spell checker!!!


----------

